# North Dakota duck opener ?



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Does anyone know when duckhunting opens for ND residents? The feds were supposed make a decision by Aug 1. This was to decide season length and limits. Some of my friends seem to think the early season is set in stone. I don't think it is. The gov said its ok but I think the decision is up to the big boys. I would appreciate any information you may have. Good Luck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I spoke with someone at the Game & Fish and the USFWS did okay the northern states to have an early opener (like MN). So they claim that it's going to happen, although they haven't made it public yet.

Doesn't matter to me...I have a wedding on the opener. :-?


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Minnesota announced that its opener will be on September 28, 2002, not the expected Sept. 21.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

The MN announcement is a good thing for the local ND boys.

I honestly believe that the influx of MN hunters into ND on Sept 28 would have been huge (stratosphere) if MN went with the 9-21 opener. Most MN hunters do hunt their own opener since this is one of the few times the majority of hunters are certain of getting some shooting.

At least now the influx of MN hunters will be similar to previous years. This does not necessarily sit well with Mr. Fetch either, but is better than what was about to occur.

Not sure if the bridges on 94 and 2 would have been able to handle that kind of traffic on 9-27 and 9-28.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

You laugh about the bridges, but it literally looks like an invasion at the 94/29 junction the Friday before opener. The bikers rolling into Sturgis have nothing on what happens here.

Old ladies locking their doors, children crying, resident hunters signing petitions - just like the invading viking hoards of old. :evil: :evil:

M.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

LOL...MRN,I like that analogy of the viking hoards of old invading ND.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I thought that all those Viking stories were just a hoax perpetrated by the guy who found the Kensington Ruinstone in his backyard. There really aren't Viking invaders, just those little gophers running across the border in October.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I heard the viking hoard thing from Bobby - he's a funny *******.

Perry, this scourge must be stopped. They ain't fuzzy little rodents, although the vikings might wear them little rodents as hats... The runestone hoax just shows how fanatical these vikings are to their roots. The viking hoards were the plague of europe for centuries. They raped and pilaged everything. Been suggested that this is the origin of the red hair that my wife (she's irish), and now my daughter, has. Can you blame me for being ****** about the whole viking thing??

M.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Red hair isn't the worst thing in the world. My brother and dad have red hair. That's my dad's nickname.

Is it true that NRs can't hunt on North Dakota's opener on Sept. 21. Jeez you guys are going to have a peaceful couple of weekends before those pesky gophers start crossing the bridges. I won't get there until about October 10th. I hope the gopher traps are gone by then.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Its not the red hair, it's where it came from!!! Just takes a few scandinavians to rape into a gene pool to screw it up for a millenia.... For instance, my son is blonde as the swedish bikini team, wears a hat with horns, a fur coat, and wails on everything with a club. He's 6, and he has a beard. I've taken him to see that ^%## viking boat in Moorhead so many times.....

In case it's not clear, I'm funnin' with ya. I hate everyone, not just 'Sotas and scandinavians. 

Hope you have a great visit.

M.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Then I think its best we don't meet. I'm 100% Norsk and a 'Sota'n.

eace:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Got to be careful here MRN.I think the largest nationality here in ND is Norwegian.I'm a history major and if I remember right Swedes and Norwegians were both Vikings.Course I'm 100% German[second largest nationality here] and they were the scourge of the peaceful Roman Empire.SO we better get along with those long lost Swedish cousins in Minnesota.They can't help it if they are on the wrong side of the Red River.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Okay, here is the scoop on the 2002 duck season, just got back from staff meetings. The feds went with the liberal frame work. That means we get the long season and 6 bird daily limit. Most species limits will remain same as last year (5 mallards which only 2 can be hens, mallards, 3 scaup, 2 wood duck, etc.) The only species change is that there will be no canvasback season this year at all, they are still in the crapper. ND season will be open on 9/21/2002 to residents only. This may be one of the big blessings we have had. MN decided to go with the opening date of 9/28/2002. Can you imagine the hoards of people rushing in here to get in on the early opener if we allowed them to. MN has 160,000 waterfowl hunters. How many of them would have wanted to get into two opening weekends?

There will be a youth waterfowl season this year on Sept. 14/15. Goose season also starts on 9/21/2002, the limit on Canadas drops from 5 on the 20th to 3 on the 21st.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

They better not open goose then!!! If they do we will lose another week of the end of goose season witch will piss me off.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The season for large Canadas will open on Sun. Sept 1.It closes on Fri. Sept 20.Regular goose opens on Sept 21.Which means that the youth season will be open during the large canada season.Non-res season will open the following Sat.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Talked to the [email protected] today and they said that the goose season will open on the 28th.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know Dean...I have the Minot paper in front of me and it says ..."Sept 21 duck and goose season opens for residents only."This is from right from the GNF.Somebody is wrong.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Well I can tell you that there guessing because the guys at the game and fish are not sure yet when it will open. They think they will go with the 21st for ducks but goose will still open on the 28th.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Muzzy.

At least there will be a youth season. That's good news. How did that come about? G&F just decided it was the right thing to do? Did we have to trade a future draft pick?

Sure gonna be a good test of duck ID then. "No, not that grey one, take the other grey one, by those last two grey ones." Should be a lot of fun if everyone is careful.

M.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

We were told at the staff meeting by the chief of the wildlife division that goose season would open on the 21st with the duck season. Unless something has changed since friday, I would assume my information is correct. Not that things haven't changed in the past. They were not sure what to do about the goose season. Because they want to keep hammering resident giant canada geese while they are here. I would think we could all agree that this is more palatable than landowner kill permits. Here is what they decided to do. They are aware of the desire for late season goose hunting along the big lake and river. However, the majority of the state does not have the option of hunting geese late since the rest of the state is frozen over. They decided to keep running the goose season early with the ducks. However to have some late season goose hunting opportunities, they are going to shut down the season for 5 days at the end of the regular duck season. Then they open it back up during the high plains duck season for the remaining time. I didn't write these dates down, so am not exactly sure of the dates in December, but they should come out shortly.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

You are right on that thay will open it on the 21 close it for five days then let it run till the 21 of dec.


----------

